# SECRET SANTA (2008)-Official thread for communicating w/ your Santa



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*[attachment=42464:sleigh_6.gif]*


----------



## scoopsmommy (Jun 18, 2008)

To whomever has Scoop as the SS:


Scoop is now 7 months year old, and has not been growing (I think this is as big as he will get), so as far as clothing goes these are his measurements:
Approximately 11 inches from neck to begining of his tail, approximately 14 inches around the waist, and 5-6 inches around the neck. He weighs a little over 6 lbs.

Can't wait to find out who you are!!!


Jennifer


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

You are so organised! Wow. Great idea!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

whoever has Pixel and Petula..they have put on a little and i need to recheck their chest size. or add an inch to their chest to be safe.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Dear SS,

Woof this is Poppy and I wanted to tell you that I am so happy that you have me as your Secret Buddy. I really love homemade treats.I also love blankies and toys toys toys! I don't mind wearing little tanks and sweaters, since right now I am shaved down and nakie woof woof! My mommy does not have a measuring tape so she says I am a xs or small. I am 4 and a half pounds. I am a big boy at 6months and I will be 7 months October 29! Well that is all from me, I can't wait to find out who you are!


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what is import regs like for sending things ie piggy treats. thanks


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

whoever has Gucci and Kaia I would really like to try out kong toys since they love to chew also They now have matching leopard print outfits so they dont need those. They love treats and anything that squeaks!!!! I also put bows in both of their hair Gucci has 1 topknot and i do 2 for kaia. Gucci has also gained about a pounf so hes right at 9 puonds maybe 9 and 1/2 but his measurments are the same


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Pebbles loooooves sweaters/coats. It gets very cold here and we get tons of snow, so she needs to keep warm. She also loves to rip apart everything and anything that squeaks


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

whoever gets puck........ 

thank you. :hugging:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Whom ever has Rugby, Atticus, Grace & Scout.. we were asked about treats:

The gang is SUPER picky - and their favorites are:

Soft & Chewy Buddy Biscuits
Veggie Life

I am still working on measuring them ! so sorry I am not very good at it (Ask Paula - matilida's mom)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Whoever may have Dini...

she had a bit of a growth spurt. I don't know what I put down for her length, but I just bought a pair of the fleece PJs from Des (Tiger's Mom) and she needed a bigger size! She's now about 12 inches long. Hopefully now that she's 1 year old, she stops growing!!! LOL!

...and a BIG THANK YOU and HUG from me and Dini!!!!! :smootch:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

to the SS of CupCake. She will appreciate anything that she doesnt have to share with her sister Muffin... lol we thank you for whatever we recieve!


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

To whoever has Stella as a secret buddy: Stella LOVES to chew and I've been putting off ordering some Bully Sticks for her. She loves wearing her sweaters and dresses too. It's also getting cold here in KY and she told me the other morning that she would love to have a coat so she's not so cold when she goes to potty! She will love anything you send her and we are so grateful and thankful that you are her Secret Santa! Hugs and kisses from Stellie Belle :wub: :smootch: :hugging:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

To Bailey's SS: 

First of all thank you in advance! We love participating in the SS every year! Bailey is very picky when it comes to treats but she loves the Dogswell chicken treats and the veggie life treats that Casa Verde Maltese mentioned. Last year she recieved chicken flavored biscuits that she liked so I suppose if it tastes like chicken she'll eat it! LOL She loves to be dressed up and needs some pj's or a nightgown for the winter since we will soon be moving north where it does snow. She will really love anything that you send because she loves getting packages in the mail! Again thank you and we can't wait to find out who you are!!!

Jennifer & Bailey Grace


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

First off Chloe, Riley and Noelle would like to say a big Thank You for whoever has them as their SS.  They appreciate anything they get. I would like to be more specific with treats since i put anything with peanut butter. Chloe is allergic to chicken so we don't feed any type of treats with chicken, corn, wheat or soy. We would prefer an all natural treat. 

Chloe told me to tell her SS that since her mommy has had her hair cut very very short she would like a pretty sweater or a t shirt with sleeves to keep her from being chilly and that she also wears pj's and nighties to bed. Chloe also likes to dress up and look pretty and she also likes to play with stuffed toys with squeakers and likes to cuddle in snuggley blankets. Thank You whoever has me as their SS. :hugging: 

For Noelle i allowed room for growth in her measurements since she won't be 1 until the middle of December. Noelle also likes to dress up in pretty dresses and look pretty. Noelle said that since her mommy let her keep all of her hair that she doesn't need any sweaters or shirts and she also likes to play with stuffed toys and likes to cuddle in snuggley blankets. Thank You whoever has me as their SS. :hugging: 

Riley said that his mommy let him keep all of his hair too and that he doesn't wear any clothes, but he does wear boy bows and has lots and lots of nice boy bows from Miss Marj (LadysMom). He likes treats, he is still learning to play with toys. He loves to snuggle with his mommy and also loves to snuggle in snuggley blankets and a snuggley bed. Thank You whoever has me as their SS. :hugging:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Whoever has Ellie and Angelo we want to say a big thank you in advance and they will be thrilled with whatever they get!! I didn't put their allergies down so I thought I should say what I don't give them, no chicken, corn, wheat, soy or potato. I mainly feed them peanut butter treats, we just realized yesterday that they love the peanut butter soft and chewy buddy biscuits. I also give them peanut butter flavored zukes mini naturals treats. Thanks again :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

First -- a big thank you to Lacie's and Tilly's Secret Santa(s). We love packages, we love presents, we love the holiday and did I say, we love packages!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

The girls like anything that they get. Both could use new step-in harnesses. Toys and treats are always appreciated and bully sticks and flossies too. Lacie has a tiny mouth and needs extra small toys. Favorite treats are the soft Buddy Biscuits (any and all flavors) that Atticus and Rugby introduced them to. They also love the Dogswell Happy Hips in both the apple and the banana. Archie and Abbey (and Pat) introduced the girls to Happy Hips.

So -- a big thank you, in advance for being our Secret Santa(s) and we'll be happy with anything we get. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

To our secret santa

We also want to say thanks in advance. Since we know we are get international packages we just want her to know that we are extra thankful. South Africa is not exactly doggie boutique paradise so anything from your country will be awesome. We love the look of those cupcake toys. Auty crystal sent us donut toys and they are so neat. We love soft, fuffy things and trendy looks. Spa bath and grooming products are a real treat because they will make us extra soft and cuddly which means more cuddles for us.

Thank you for reading this.
Bentley and Brie


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Nothing to say but I have ALL my shopping done ( please excuse my GLOATING  ) . I don't mind what my S.S provides , as I shopped for the gifts I was sending , umm I may have doubled up for MOI on some items  Sarah FASHIONISTA stylist for fluffs


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I have all my shopping done too! :yahoo: It's in the box and almost ready to go-just have to get a card :biggrin: 

To Kosmo's SS-just want to say thank you! Kosmo always loves opening packages and somehow he knows when they are for him :wub: I don't want to rush the season-but can't wait to see all the cute SS pics


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I have all my shopping done, too, and one place is going to deliver directly to our SS recipient because they are all in the NY area and I am in TN. So, if anyone gets goodies without a name attached please post! I have not mailed the gifts I have here yet, as I am waiting for the store in NY to let me know when they are shipping out hoping to coordinate my shipment with theirs.

Cyndi


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*London wasn't able to participate in the Secret Santa gift exchange this year, but I have enjoyed seeing everyone's wishlists so far! London turns 1 year old on December 20th, so we have to save our $$$ to spoil her on her birthday! 

I can't wait to see what you all get!!! The wait is killing me!!!*


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

whoever has the 4 P's all of their chests measure 13inches...pix and petula are closer to 13.5 sorry for the error on their forms


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 26 2008, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658307


> whoever has the 4 P's all of their chests measure 13inches...pix and petula are closer to 13.5 sorry for the error on their forms[/B]


Speaking of which can we see some pics.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

First of all thank you to Lynn for taking this on this year. Secondly, a big thank you to Piper, Lola and Gracie's SS. I forgot to mention on the girls form that since they are in full coats (well, we are working on Gracie's) they do not wear t-shirts or sweaters. Any dresses need to have velcro around the neck and chest. Treats need to be natural ones. And incase I forgot to mention about the toys too..... anything soft and squeaky is the fav around here. 

Hey SS, this is Gracie. Mommy stepped away for a second so I wanted to let you know that I really don't like treats. Mommy thinks I do but I let my bff, Lola, eat them. She just loooooves them so think of Lola if you want to send me some treats.

Hugs and smooches to our SS.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I agree, Thank you for all of your hard work. I have my package ready to go to my little pumpkin. How early is too early to send the loot??!!

 

Ollie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Well -- this isn't for Thanksgiving -- or even for Halloween. I would wait a little while to mail. LOL


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*we've done all our shopping and fiddling and will send the secret santa parcel instanatly, neverknow how long it takes across the long distance and it's supposed to be for christmas 2008  

but DON't open before christmas :eusa_hand: if it's too early :yes: 




whoever has us. :ThankYou: thank you on advance, we are sooo curious and we are happy to take part in this years secret santa :chili: :chili: :HistericalSmiley: :chili: *


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Ruby, Olive and Willie will be thrilled with whatever they get....a donation, a toy, some treats....whatever! It's too fun shopping for my SS furbabies! I'm almost done...just one more little honey to buy for!!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (lillady @ Oct 26 2008, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658272


> I have all my shopping done too! :yahoo: It's in the box and almost ready to go-just have to get a card :biggrin:
> 
> To Kosmo's SS-just want to say thank you! Kosmo always loves opening packages and somehow he knows when they are for him :wub: I don't want to rush the season-but can't wait to see all the cute SS pics [/B]



:huh: Oh Boy. I must move my butt!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If anyone needed or wanted hints for Archie and Abbey
They do wear clothes, but not really around the house that much.....

But they do wear harness vests every single day when we take our walks.
Gotta love those "D" rings :biggrin: 

As for treats, something healthy - but nothing hard and crunchy (they're so spoiled!!!) 

Good grief, what am I saying - they are two pups who will love anything they get!!!  ....of course if it's a small squeaky toy....it might get stolen by Tink....  

I'm just about done my shopping!!! I started way too early :blush:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I have also finished all my shopping, am just waiting on a few things to arrive here.

:biggrin: I cant wait to see all these photos of fluffs and their gifts.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Naddie and Quincy have their shopping done.... they just need a bit of help getting it packaged up so when mom gets her act together we'll get that done. 

To whoever our SS is....the twirps aren't fussy!.... they'll be thrilled with whatever they get! 

I just feel badly about one thing.... never got to 'enter'....FAUX!!! :w00t: :smrofl:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*it was so funny, I just have to tell this. 


heini loves unwrapping things. so when I packed the secret santa I was fiddling and packing. 

quickly had to go to the loo inbetween
....came back :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 

....heini had unwrapped a few things and was all happy inmiddle of everything...as if he wanted to say:

LOOK MOMMY...while you went to the loo I finished the work!!!

I just had to cuddle and kiss him for that. and went on packing again    not to worry, everything went back into the secret santa parcel :yes: *


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Oct 31 2008, 10:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661415


> *it was so funny, I just have to tell this.
> 
> 
> heini loves unwrapping things. so when I packed the secret santa I was fiddling and packing.
> ...


Heini...you are just too cute :wub:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, Zippy isn't a picky girl. She enjoys life. She will love anything anyone does for her. I can't wait to see how our little secret angel enjoys his surprises. I wish we had known him a little better, but I think he will be happy. I feel pretty sure his mommy will! <wink>


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 27 2008, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658730


> Well -- this isn't for Thanksgiving -- or even for Halloween. I would wait a little while to mail. LOL[/B]


I agree! Some people mailed early last year and their SS buddy opened them right away, like right after Thanksgiving! 

No fair! You've got to wait until Christmas ..... or at least close to it!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I can't believe it's the 1st of November and so many have their Secret Santa gives purchased and even wrapped. (Heini -- I know Schnuppe couldn't get it done with your help.)

I would say that we shouldn't open until at least December 8th. Can we all agree to that?


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Nov 1 2008, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662387


> I can't believe it's the 1st of November and so many have their Secret Santa gives purchased and even wrapped. (Heini -- I know Schnuppe couldn't get it done with your help.)
> 
> I would say that we shouldn't open until at least December 8th. Can we all agree to that?[/B]



Stella says, "Goodness mommy that's a whole month away! I don't think I can wait that long!" But I told her she would have to be a good little girl and wait or Santa wouldn't bring her anything!

I agree that we should wait until atleast December 8th. I may make her wait a tiny bit longer, though!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Nov 1 2008, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662387


> I can't believe it's the 1st of November and so many have their Secret Santa gives purchased and even wrapped. (Heini -- I know Schnuppe couldn't get it done with your help.)
> 
> I would say that we shouldn't open until at least December 8th. Can we all agree to that?[/B]


When is the mail out deadline? I don't think anyone should open before then.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

All of my shopping is done too! :sHa_banana: I had soooooo much fun ordering things, I love shopping online! Now it's a waiting game of when all of the items get here!!! I'm not good at waiting!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree that SS's should not be opened before Dec 8th. 
I WILL be sending mine out early because my life gets nutty and my free time to mail and the post office isn't always in 'agreement'.. so want to be sure I get it mailed in a timely manner. 
SOOOO SS recipient... if you get your package early...DO NOT OPEN BEFORE THE ASSIGNED DATE!!!!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am finished my shopping too!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

to my SS...

just in case.... Lynn is measuring pups today at Albuquerque's Doggie Dash & Dawdle... I am stuck at home - and probably won't get to see them... I am very, very sad - but I have a teenager with some attitude.. 

On the other hand - while i was getting the pups ready - I realized that Rugby needs a new Step in Harness.. his was made of soft leather and it stretched out.. We prefer the step in harnesses. BUT we will be Happy with anything we get - I just realized this was something we needed. (ATTICUS likes to chew thru them.. so we go thru harnesses fast.. currently I have one to send back to some company that says they are chew proof.. ha ha ha Atticus showed them!)

I am so excited about SS ! it is always fun!! I love, love shopping for others!! I am waiting for some things to come in before I can mail - but everything is ordered!!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Just in case to whomever is Dusty and Mollys SS.....we are going out of town the last week of NOVEMBER 22- DEC 1st. so please make sure I will get it before or after those dates so that no packages will be lost.

They are not picky and are happy with whatever they get.

Thanks in advance....Daisy, Dusty and Molly.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Just because you say we shouldn't ( open said pressies early ) , doesn't mean an evil child like creature with instant gratification issues WON'T  I don't know how you expect Charlotte , Arabella or ME ( the dogs DID it ) to RESIST  Sarah


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you in advance for going through the trouble to whomever Moxie's secret Hanukkahman/or woman is. Moxie is excited.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Note to my Secret Santa Recipient: If you get something directly from a nearby Dog Bakery, please DO open! I had them shipped directly because of the shelf life of the treat.  It should be there the end of the week of Nov 10th.

Cyndi


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I need to get moving! I haven't done any SS shopping. :brownbag:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im halfway done! it was fun! well it always is. hope these 3 boys and girl r not dissapointed


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

My fluff kids would like to thank their SS first of all. We will be happy with whatever we get as long as there aren't too many toys. :HistericalSmiley: We have three decent sized toy boxes and a big box of toys that we never even unpacked when moved. :HistericalSmiley: It is very cold here in Upper Michigan so sweaters and coats are always good. I think I stated in their questionnaire that the only treats they don't care for are the biscuit types like Milk bone types.

QUOTE (honeybun @ Oct 21 2008, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655189


> Can anyone tell me what is import regs like for sending things ie piggy treats. thanks[/B]


The US doesn't have much restrictions really when it comes to that.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

ONe more thing i forgot to say about CupCake's SS. We will be leaving to Florida on the 16th and wont be back til AFTER the new year. So please try to ship it before, or you have my permission to ship it after. If we get it before christmas, i told my mom aka baby sitter that she will need to take many many pictures of cupcake opening her SS gift.  We r soooo excited!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I have started my shopping. Bentley and Brie want everything though! I have little girls to give to yay! Hint, hint :biggrin:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm done shopping!!! :aktion033: (unless I find something else I just have to have!) This has been so fun! I can hardly wait to mail it to ?????


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello to our SS from Ben and Emma!

Just wanted to let you know that our Mommy will be in Aruba from 12/2 to 12/9. So If you want to wait until after the deadline of 11/29 to mail our package that is perfectly fine! This way we know that the package won't be left out in the cold while Mommy is vacationing!! 

We are so excited to get our presents from you!!!! Don't stress...we LOVE everything and anything!!  

Love, Benny and Emma :heart:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

To Mia's SS: THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! Mia really thanks you for all your effort and love! :smootch:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I am almost done shopping :yahoo: I am waiting on a couple of items to arrive by mail. This has been so much fun


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have everything wrapped up and ready to be 'packaged up'.... will be sending early because very soon I won't have free time to get to post office ( work and PO hours conflict)..... BUT there will be DO NOT OPEN reminder for the Dec 8th!!! 'official opening date !LOL


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Tucker wants to say "hello" to his Secret Santa. He says to have fun picking something out and don't worry because he is very easy to please.
He looooves to get packages in the mail so this is going to be fun!!! :Happy_Dance:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

We Kaia and Guccii wouldlike to thank whomever our secert santa is!!! We are sure we will like everything and appriciate it

Gucci and Kaia
and
 Heather 

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Nov 5 2008, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664761


> Tucker wants to say "hello" to his Secret Santa. He says to have fun picking something out and don't worry because he is very easy to please.
> He looooves to get packages in the mail so this is going to be fun!!! :Happy_Dance:[/B]


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Jasmyne's Mom @ Nov 4 2008, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664221


> I'm done shopping!!! :aktion033: (unless I find something else I just have to have!) This has been so fun! I can hardly wait to mail it to ????? [/B]


Went shopping yesterday...and did find something I just had to have!


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

Bogey and Addy say thanks to their SS AND would like to ask that all the people who did NOT fill out the part of the questionnaire with measurements because their puppy wasn't done growing - could they post those measurements now? 

Addy really wants to go shopping for her little friend but can't because we don't have any measurements to go by! Bogey could not care less, he hates shopping~


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Jasmyne's Mom @ Nov 6 2008, 10:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665048


> QUOTE (Jasmyne's Mom @ Nov 4 2008, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664221





> I'm done shopping!!! :aktion033: (unless I find something else I just have to have!) This has been so fun! I can hardly wait to mail it to ????? [/B]


Went shopping yesterday...and did find something I just had to have! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Haha, I've been done shopping for my SS for a while now too, but I can't stop buying stuff for this little fluff.

P.S. To the person who has Pebbles and I, please contact Lynn for an address change. Thanks


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Theodore and Millie would like to send kisses and hugs to their SS in anticipation. Millie has told Theodore all about the Holidays but Theodore doesn't believe her since he was in the puppy mill before. Millie can be a naughty fibber but she wants him to know all about Santa and Theo is not too sure whether to believe that he exists. He can't understand why someone he's never met would go to the trouble of shopping and sending him a present. So I know they will both be especially happy when they get their surprises in the mail! 
BTW I know I'm not posting too much right now, but I do check in with all the fluffbutt (and human) news. I have a wickedly busy schedule right now with just moving jobs (one hour commute e/w) started grad school (after being out of school for over 10 years), and horse show season! I'm greatly looking forward to the Holidays I can tell you! So thanks to you all for getting me in the mood for the season.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Dear Secret Santa!

Thank you for shopping for me. My mommy is shopping for a girl!!! You are so thoughtful and I wuf you!

Sweet Ollie


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i just finished my embroidery ...its the most i used my machine and i had fun! now to get a few other things :wub:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bianca wants to send a special "early" thank you to her SS. She will love anything and everything you send her. She is a little ticked off though that we seem to be buying things for another fluff that she ABSOLUTELY LOVES and doesn't want to give away. She needs to learn to share, so we'll wrap everything up and ship it out as soon as we're done shopping.


----------



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

This is really awesome! I just now saw this Secret Santa thing. I wish I had saw this earlier and had joined in on the fun. I'm sure Arty would've loved being part of this since this Christmas will be his first real Christmas. It's alright...we still have next year.  

Anyway, I can't wait for all the Secret Santas to be revealed and see what all the fluffbutts got! :biggrin:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I've been done for a while now and got my gift out today. :clap: Just trying to get some stuff done early since the longer I wait-the bigger my belly will be. :wub: I hope my secret doggy loves the gifts  

And to Kosmo's secret santa-thanks so much in advance. This is our second year doing this and it's so much fun :thmbup: 

Can you believe Christmas is only 6 weeks away? :shocked:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Dear Secret Santa,

Thank you thank you thank you for making us finally part of the SMC club! We are so happy and would like to thank you! We can not wait to find out who you are! :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm sooooo excited for my SS recipient to get their present! Shopping for fluffs is so much fun! :biggrin:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Well I'm done just waiting on some finishing touches and out it goes!!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Dixie says I know it's late but I'd like my SS to know I'd like a new halter from shoptickledpinkboutique (Angelyn). My old one is kinda dirty and Mommy hasn't washed it because she doesn't have another one to use while it dries. My measurements are 8" neck and 14" chest so I take the standard size halter. I have the pink diagonal dots one already. It's much faster for Mommy to put on so I don't have to wait as long to go out. If it's too late serves me right. Thank you to my SS for what ever I get. Mommy has LOTS of stuff in a bag and she just keeps on buying things but gives me nothin! I hope she is done soon and gets it outa here. We are SOOOOOO excited!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bailey would like to let her SS know that she will be on vacation November 22-December 1. If you could hold off on mailing out her gift so it will get to us after we get back that would be really great! We can't wait to find out who you are and thank you!

Love, Love, Love
Jennifer & Bailey Grace


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I cant wait til the time is close enough to mail out our Secret Buddy's gifts.

Another 2 weeks and we will post them off. On the 7th to be precise...cant wait. :biggrin:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I just want to thank my SS in advance, I know I will just luv everything I get, I just luv pwesents. My mommy is just about finished shopping, she wants to get one more thing for our SS a girl like me. Then she has to wap eveything and tnen mail it. I told mommy that she better hurwy. :wub:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:smheat: :smheat: :smheat: Right ! All done!!! My packages are winging their way to the US. Yes my fluffs live in the US and are both girls but are not siblings. Hope they get there soon.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Bleu wants to thank his SS :aktion033: He received his gift yesterday. Of course we have not opened it yet. 

My packages are going out next week


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Mine are in the mail too :aktion033:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mine is *almost* ready! There are still a few things I want to pick up.....just havent gotten around to going to the store! I should do that by Tuesday.....I am SO excited to send it off!! Mia is VERY jealous of the package!


Hi ders, its Mia. I fink my muum is not beings fares to me. She byes all dis stuff por my ss and not por me! I twied to steawl it fromes hers but she catched me. She tewled me dat if I wasunt good dat santa claws was not going to brings me anyting dis yers. how means is she! ~Mia


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I just mailed my SS package today! :biggrin: Pebbles and I are very excited for our fluff to get it!


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Mailed my packages today


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Going out on Saturday.

I have been shopping when I have the chance and done some online from some SM members as well. I just put all the giftst together for each of my SS recipients and went like this :shocked: I need more. 

So I am going to brave the Black Friday crowds tomorrow and do more shopping.

This is fun.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie and I would like to thank our Secret Santa for thinking of us and I'm sure she'll love anything you choose! Josie is done shopping and I'll be mailing out her package either Friday or Saturday. Just one little hint--Josie's buddy is a boy and he's a rescue!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi,
Dis is Zippy. Pwease don't tell mommy I use her puter again. Secret Santa, PWEASE PWEASE come to my house and take the brushes and combs and that stuff that makes me smell funny. I dont mind the bows too bad, cuz I see better. Oh...take the cutting stuf too. 

OH...I mommy sent a box to my Secret Santa buddy....she is sending something else too..she got excited and mailed it.

HUWWY Secret Santa..HUWWY
Zippy Do Da


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

My package is on it's way to Moxie's secret Santa. I mailed it this evening..Whew!!! i made it! :smheat:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Jasmyne's SS package is on it's way to  I hope her little SS boy will be excited to get it! :yes: But...NO PEEKING! :smtease: until December 8th then artytime: :cheer:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bianca's SS package just went out today. I had to wait for my day off of work to get it to the post office. 

Remember, no opening yet!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia's SS gift went out this morning....it will be there by Friday!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Bentleys SS just went out today...Sorry! But its in the mail and I rushed it to make sure it is there by Monday!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: :chili: Naddie and Quincy's SS package arrived today! :chili: :chili: ahhhh the 'torment' of the wait!!!!!!!!!!!!! But they'll be good!!


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

Murphy and Molly got their package out yesterday morning.... 
the delivery should be right on time...no room for the temptation


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Millie got her parcel yesterday - It's bigger than she is. She sends her love and gratitude to her Secret Santa in advance of the 'big reveal'. She is being very good and patient but enjoying teasing Theo cause his didn't come yet. Theo says girls are rotten.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We got our package in the mail!!!! :chili: :chili: Wahoo!!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:brownbag: Jax's SS Package went out today. Sorry we were late getting it out, but it should be there this weekend! 

Jax tried to steal some toys, but figured he could let them go. He thinks he has a girlfriend now since he is sending a pretty little girl a package! :wub2:


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Miss Celie's package was mailed today. It is not going far, so it should arrive in time for the big reveal! I am sorry for the delay...


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Secwet Santa! My bwushes and combs still here! My mommy use them on me again today! Pwease come take them away. I'm a busy girl. I don't have time for all this fluff stuff!
Zippy


----------

